# Modifier QW - I am right out of school



## rmortimore (Aug 30, 2010)

I am right out of school with no practical experiance. I started a new job recently and have been told to use modifier QW on my super bills but they can't explain why or what it is for just that some insurances need it. When I say I am new I mean this was my fourth day. I know that I went over this stuff in school but I still haven't got my bearings yet and just need to know what this is used for. Thanks for your help.

Becki CPC-A


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2010)

The QW modifer is for clia waived and it appends to certain lab tests that you perform inhouse.


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 30, 2010)

-QW is attached to lab tests you do in the office (in your approved lab) and is for Medicare claims only. Non-medicare payers may deny any 80000 codes if you use the -QW

Here is a link to CMS/Medicare for Clia tests

http://www.cms.gov/CLIA/downloads/Subject.to.CLIA.pdf


----------

